# G.O.D motorbike



## sprint

Get Outta Dodge

HY guys, I know very little about motorbikes. But i was wondering what would be a good on road off road bike, that's water cooled with minimal electronics. Also is having an air cooled bike more advantageous in a SHTF situation.


----------



## Magus

1953 Harley military with a side car.Fonz had one sans the buddy box in happy days.


----------



## UberCrazy

Minimal hassle
Ride ALL day
Zip between gridlocked cars.
Power to boot. 
Can handle off road easily as ON

http://www.webbikeworld.com/BMW-motorcycles/2009-bmw-f-650-gs/


----------



## NaeKid

sprint said:


> HY guys, I know very little about motorbikes. But i was wondering what would be a good on road off road bike, that's water cooled with minimal electronics. Also is having an air cooled bike more advantageous in a SHTF situation.


I have a Kawasaki KLR650 - water-cooled go anywhere motorbike. As a water-cooled bike, if the fuse blows out for the fan, it _will_ overheat. This has happened to me, so now I carry a spare set of fuses so that I can replace them on the side of the road if required. I also carry the tools to make that job significantly easier.

There are other bikes that are also great for escape that are faster or more nimble - but - there aren't any other "new" motorbikes that are dual-sport and cheaper than the KLR. If you choose other dual-sports, Suzuki, Yamaha, KTM, BMW, and even Triumph make something that would do you very well.

Or - you can build your own dual-sport out of an existing "street bike" in along the same lines as the MissionImpossible movie motorbike .. http://www.bikeexif.com/mi3-triumph-scrambler


----------



## DKRinAK

*AN older bike might be good*



sprint said:


> HY guys, I know very little about motorbikes. But i was wondering what would be a good on road off road bike, that's water cooled with minimal electronics. Also is having an air cooled bike more advantageous in a SHTF situation.












Honda made a Trail 110 (CT110) that could carry a load, was easy on gas ands no clutch made it easy for new riders....


----------



## JustCliff

I have a Honda XR650L. It is an air cooled engine. It is a bit on the tall side for most. If it was not for my weight I couldn't touch the ground without the lowering kit. It is a lot of bike. Not really for a begginer. They do make a 250 I think.


----------



## Tirediron

A motorcycle would only make a good escape vechicle if ridden by a skilled ride, a novice would get hurt quick, reactions NEED to come from muscle memory in a high stress situation. so if you choose a bike, ride it a lot first.


----------



## NaeKid

Tirediron said:


> A motorcycle would only make a good escape vechicle if ridden by a skilled ride, a novice would get hurt quick, reactions NEED to come from muscle memory in a high stress situation. so if you choose a bike, ride it a lot first.


Very good post there TI :congrat:

Just having the motorbike capable of riding offroad but never taking it offroad never trains your mind and body to handle those kinds of stresses. I remember my first trip on my KLR down a gravel farm road, it scared the crap outta me even though I had spent years flingin' an old YZ250 down the trails. It is a whole different ball-o-wax on a heavy dual-sport!


----------



## Redtail

I've been tooling around on an old Yamaha DT250 lately. I like the 2-strokes' power to weight ratio, but the trouble with a conventional 2-stroke is that road bikes make hideous power on very little gas, but their powerbands make them useless off road. 
Dual-sport bikes tend to work great on and off road, but they're underpowered and get less than ideal mileage. 
Off-road bikes tend to be optimized for a small load.

THe US Army is adopting a new diesel-two-stroke motorcycle that I believe was based on the Kawasaki KX650 that reportedly got close to 100MPG with a top speed of over 100mph, carrying a soldier and his full combat load. 
They're also reported to be very easy to ride due to stupid amounts of torque.


----------



## d_saum

Redtail said:


> I've been tooling around on an old Yamaha DT250 lately. I like the 2-strokes' power to weight ratio, but the trouble with a conventional 2-stroke is that road bikes make hideous power on very little gas, but their powerbands make them useless off road.
> Dual-sport bikes tend to work great on and off road, but they're underpowered and get less than ideal mileage.
> Off-road bikes tend to be optimized for a small load.
> 
> THe US Army is adopting a new diesel-two-stroke motorcycle that I believe was based on the Kawasaki KX650 that reportedly got close to 100MPG with a top speed of over 100mph, carrying a soldier and his full combat load.
> They're also reported to be very easy to ride due to stupid amounts of torque.


That sounds awesome! I'm a big fan of diesel for it's reliability and torque... but I'm always worried about how hard it'd be to find after the SHTF. On one hand, you might think there'd be a lot of it since most people don't drive diesels, but how much supply is there on hand at any given moment? On the other hand, for me.. I fear an EMP or CME.. and if that happens... there are going to be a LOT of gas powered vehicles that are dead and have gas in them. Older diesels will run with little or no work so that fuel may actually vanish faster.... or not.. just a thought.

All that being said though... a diesel motorcycle would be crazy awesome! And you wouldn't need anywhere near the amount of diesel as you would for a truck (duhhh.. Just call me Captain Obvious!)


----------



## NaeKid

d_saum said:


> That sounds awesome! I'm a big fan of diesel for it's reliability and torque... but I'm always worried about how hard it'd be to find after the SHTF. On one hand, you might think there'd be a lot of it since most people don't drive diesels, but how much supply is there on hand at any given moment? On the other hand, for me.. I fear an EMP or CME.. and if that happens... there are going to be a LOT of gas powered vehicles that are dead and have gas in them. Older diesels will run with little or no work so that fuel may actually vanish faster.... or not.. just a thought.
> 
> All that being said though... a diesel motorcycle would be crazy awesome! And you wouldn't need anywhere near the amount of diesel as you would for a truck (duhhh.. Just call me Captain Obvious!)


It is know as the JP8 KLR650 ... ( http://www.klr650.net/forums/showthread.php?t=82969 ) and there is a new model that is going into production that is made in India called the Scimitar ( http://future-motorcycles.com/2012-altius-scimitar-diesel/ ) with many of us in NorthAmerica really hoping that it will be available here ...


----------



## d_saum

NaeKid said:


> It is know as the JP8 KLR650 ... ( http://www.klr650.net/forums/showthread.php?t=82969 ) and there is a new model that is going into production that is made in India called the Scimitar ( http://future-motorcycles.com/2012-altius-scimitar-diesel/ ) with many of us in NorthAmerica really hoping that it will be available here ...


Wow... that'd be awesome! If it is available here... I may have to pick one up for commuting AND as a secondary BOV.  Just hope it's not insanely expensive!


----------



## NaeKid

d_saum said:


> Wow... that'd be awesome! If it is available here... I may have to pick one up for commuting AND as a secondary BOV.  Just hope it's not insanely expensive!


The initial MSRP in India is supposed to be around $2500 (Can/US$ converted), so, with shipping, taxes and all the rest of the BS to get them to this side of the pond, it might be 2.5x that price - so an expected price-tag of around $6k to $7k would be quite expected. The standard price-tag of a brand new gas-based KLR is around that same money ... so all of us KLR-riders are crossing our fingers!


----------



## Bigdog57

Sounds like a much better rpice range than the 'vaporware' Diesel KLR from the military supplier, they kept promiisng us and never delivered - it was said to be anywhere from $12k to $18K! Nobody will buy a KLR variant for that price!
I have long hoped BMW would take the lead in developing a US/European market diesel bike. Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## NaeKid

Bigdog57 said:


> Sounds like a much better rpice range than the 'vaporware' Diesel KLR from the military supplier, they kept promiisng us and never delivered - it was said to be anywhere from $12k to $18K! Nobody will buy a KLR variant for that price!
> I have long hoped BMW would take the lead in developing a US/European market diesel bike. Hasn't happened yet.


My understanding is that HDT (the guys with the military contract to create the diesel motors and convert the KLR) could not keep up with the demand of the military contract, so, they worked with a company in India to keep up with the demands. That company said that if they are going to spend the money on the tooling / equipment, it needed to have a good payday - something that the contract wouldn't be able to provide.

There are lots of articles through-out the internet with lots of great details and pricing and such ..

http://www.motorcycle.com/manufacturer/2011-altius-scimitar-review-90964.html


----------



## RoadRash

I have been riding for a little over 30 years and all I can say is get out n put some miles under ur butt... Talk to guys that have riden not just the Coffee shop crowd that show off their bikes? I also intructed for a couple of years that was great and taught me a wealth of knowledge. Untill my daughter was born I used to average 12,000 miles a riding season that has dropped to 3000 miles since. Its a great way to scout if your going off road alone carry a cell, and watch out for cattle fencing, remember only 2 types of riders those who have gone down and those who have yet to go down. Dont be afraid to ride in rain snow high winds cause you will get caught in it one day. The reserve Petcock always in off until needed taught myself that from experiance.


----------



## LincTex

d_saum said:


> Wow... that'd be awesome!!


uhh... I dunno about that. I have experience working on Indian made diesels  :thumbsdown:


----------



## webeable

Was thinking a moped moving at 30mph would be a good choice. They get upwards of 10mpg so could get gas from many things along way to keep moving. Would move off road with ease as long as not at full speed. Could carry a reasonable load BOB and a few extras. Granted not a fast mode of moving but 2 days even at 20 mph average at 8 hrs a day would be 300+ miles on just a few gallons of fuel.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Wanna buy my harley sportster 1200 and convert it?


----------



## RoadRash

Wanna buy my harley sportster 1200 and convert it? 
Depending the price of scrap metal....... LOL 
Sportys have to be the best built harley, would make a Qewl MAD MAX off road machine though....:sssh:


----------



## LincTex

webeable said:


> Was thinking a moped moving at 30mph would be a good choice. They get upwards of 100 mpg so could get gas from many things along way to keep moving.


I would get a 100cc or 125cc dual-purpose 4-stroke dirt bike before I did that. A moped is hard enough to keep running properly as it is, has no suspension, can't carry anything and it is worthless off-road.


----------



## LincTex

roadrash said:


> Sportys have to be the best built harley, would make a Qewl MAD MAX off road machine though....:sssh:


I WANT ONE!!


----------



## LincTex

EVO powered. These bikes can be had for less than $2000 anymore.


----------



## Domeguy

Here's a true bug out bike. Simple engine, 2 wheel drive, small frame, water/fuel storage in the wheels, scabbards and all kind of acc. Been making them for decades. www.rokon.com


----------



## worldengineer

Look at early 2000 model trail bikes. Honda's and Yamaha's are extremly reliable bikes if taken care of. They are reasonably priced right now due to the economy and are abundant. Easy to work on and made by great companies.

XR400R Four stroke, air cooled. Great bike manageable power. Will perform excellent offroad and very good on road.
XR650R Essentially the same bike only a larger displacement. Both carbeurated.

I wouldn't recomend you to just get one without getting the experience by riding it often. Road riding and offroad are different. 

They're a bunch of modifications that can be done on those bikes that would make bugging out with one fairly easy.


----------

